# Green and stringy algae?



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys my 50gal that has been set up since december is getting some green algae spots on the glass. Also some of my plants have had a ton of what seems to be green stringy algae of some sort. I've never had any experience with this at all. I assume this is a bad thing my questions are what can happen and what can I do to stop this other than less light? Maybe as well what have I done wrong? My ph has gone higher than I'd like it too lately and I don't have any control mechanism. I just used to use some sort of ph down from a pet store so maybe that could be it? Nitrates possibly could be a little high but not overly. I use an aquaclear 110 filter.
Let me know if you need any more information to diagnose.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

sounds to me just like the standard hair algae.
it's not to detrimental, but you will want to get rid of it, because it doesn't look very attractive! 

for the spots on the glass, just scrub that off and the filter should pick it up eventually, or just pull it out yourself and flush it! then maybe you should pick up a medium sized algae eater from your LFS, I had an algae bloom in my cichlid tank, I bought an algae eater, and the little guy ate it all up in a matter of a few days.

hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you changed your light recently? I found that when I switched to a brighter bulb I got a bit of an algae problem.

It can help to reduce the amount of time you leave your bulb on.

Sometimes adding a new plant seems to compete with the algae and stop it getting out of control. I've also got a Flying Fox, he helps keep the glass clean


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Add some weed like plants to out compete the algae, for that kind of algae the only real eater of it is the TRUE SIAMESE ALGAE EATER aka algae eating shark
there are many many like it but be sure to get the correct ones. here are some pics to help you.



























the last two pics you can see the differences, get the wrong one and not only will it not eat your algae it will also fight with other fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

As for the green spots on the glass....GSA (Green Spot Algae). Your phosphates will come into play with this type. Not much out there really touch with the exception of Nerite snails. Best course of action is to control the phosphates and a scraper. (credit cards work just as well if you don't want to spend the money on a scraper.  )


----------

